# Project X 6.0 Shaft



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi guys

How much is the Project X 6.0 driver shaft worth?

Thanks


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

If it works for you, then it's priceless.

If it doesn't work for you, it's worth bugger-all!

Which one applies to you?


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I have got very mixed results!

When I try to give it a good hit my ball flight is extremely high and robs me of distance

But when i give it a really slow swing it brings the flight down quite a bit.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Mar 24, 2013)

I've got one , and when I swing properly it's awesome, but I'm too inconsistent at the minute.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

Doesn't seem a shaft issue! 

Normally pretty good shaft, though not my style. Not sure how good the 'made for' ones are - or whether they are real deal. I had a real Diamana in a Sasquatch many years ago.

There's a PX 6 w Nike adapter on eBay for Â£20 BIN.


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thats what im thinking - must be a swing issue


----------



## Hopey84 (Mar 24, 2013)

The shafts in Nike and ping are made for them and are about 20g lighter than the real deal shafts. 

I have got a real deal one in my 910 and it is noticeably heavier and gives a much stronger flight. 

I would expect to pay about Â£20-30 for a made for shaft and about Â£50-60 for a real one


----------



## KJT123 (Mar 24, 2013)

What do you mean "made for" one?

When i bought it, they put that shaft in for me


----------



## Hopey84 (Mar 24, 2013)

Project x make a cheaper lighter version exclusively to put in certain clubs.

I'm not saying yours isn't a real one but I know the ping i20 range and some Nikes have project x as a stock shaft.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 24, 2013)

KJT123 said:



			Hi guys

How much is the Project X 6.0 driver shaft worth?

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I recently nipped a 5.5 off eBay at Â£27.20 fitted with the cobra adaptor


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hopey84 said:



			The shafts in Nike and ping are made for them and are about 20g lighter than the real deal shafts.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't have thought there'd be that much difference in weight. Remember that 'Real' ones can come in different weights anyway but about 65gms or 73gms (7C3). 20gms off the standard one would put it in the ultra-light category - which I'm pretty certain wouldn't be the case with that shaft/flex.


----------



## Hopey84 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just checked and my 910 has a 7c3 shaft that's 73g and my i20 is 57g so 16g difference and they are both 6.0


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

Hopey84 said:



			Just checked and my 910 has a 7c3 shaft that's 73g and my i20 is 57g so 16g difference and they are both 6.0
		
Click to expand...

Your 7C3 is the 'heavy' shaft of that range. The 6C12, the other 6.0, is 64gms and the 'Normal' Blue and Black 6.0s are 66 and 58gms resp. The shaft in you I20 is the 'Made for' version of the Black, so there is only 1gm difference from the 'standard' Black. It's your's that's the 'odd one out' and, with the additional weight, is likely to feel more stable and give a more penetrating flight.


----------



## Hopey84 (Mar 24, 2013)

That makes sense as I'm getting a completely different flight.

I bought the i20 after the 910 thinking it would be similar as they are both 6.0 but they are obviously different shafts with similar branding. 

What shafts do the Nikes come with then? Project x blue?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 24, 2013)

Hopey84 said:



			That makes sense as I'm getting a completely different flight.

I bought the i20 after the 910 thinking it would be similar as they are both 6.0 but they are obviously different shafts with similar branding. 

What shafts do the Nikes come with then? Project x blue?
		
Click to expand...

Should have done a wee bit of research first mate. The standard Ping shaft made by UST is actually a lower launching shaft than the Project X black. 

As far as I'm aware Project X only make Tour and "industry standard" shafts although I could be wrong. I don't think they make a different shaft for Mizuno, Nike etc they just supply them with the industry standard shaft. 

I hated my real deal PX. It was so boardy and lifeless. No feel to it at all.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 24, 2013)

thecraw said:



			As far as I'm aware Project X only make Tour and "industry standard" shafts although I could be wrong. I don't think they make a different shaft for Mizuno, Nike etc they just supply them with the industry standard shaft.
		
Click to expand...

That MAY be the case, but on the Nike site there are Drivers that have PX6.0 as standard that also have PX available as a Custom - with an upcharge on the 6.0 one. So either it's a different shaft or they simply have an upcharge on all and just say 'thanks you fool' for anyone who takes the PX6.0 Custom. I did notice that the stock PX6.0 had no specs associated with it. The Ping I20 had specs though and they were slightly different from the standard PX Black ones - 1gm lighter and a lower Torque value.

I think the Nike that the OP has has changeable shafts anyway, so that will be probably be why the shaft was simply fitted when purchased - from a bunch of heads and a bunch of shafts, then the settings adjusted to the player.


----------

